
Why you shouldn’t bother creating a mobile app - salmonet
https://medium.com/inside-birdly/why-you-shouldn-t-bother-creating-a-mobile-app-328af62fe0e5#.l8x422555
======
pavornyoh
On the front page -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10710588)

